# Question about a long gap between a foundation program and level1 apprentice(Canada, B.C)



## gusruddhl (May 22, 2020)

Hello, I posted a similar question before about a gap in trade.

I'm living in Burnaby, B.C.

I finished an electrical foundation program(6months program) in BCIT on last Feb.

Hence, I already got the certificate for level1 apprenticeship(this is only school portion of level1 apprentice I guess).

I was seeking jobs. Then, I decided to stay at home rather than working outside due to covid-19 situation.

And then I got some family issues from my home country, South Korea, so I had to visit my family for a while.

Now I planning to buy a vehicle and practice driving first before I go back to apply and start to work.

Since I finished the foundation program on this Feb, the gap would be almost 1year(almost) after the course finished.

What I want to ask you.....is

Do you think that would be a huge problem for my employment later?

Would employers think that the long gap is a big problem to hire me?

Of course, I'm reviewing what I learned and keep in touch with advisors, but I'm a bit worried. 

I would be really glad if I can get some real experience from you guys similar to my situation.

Thank you.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

I think the foundation gives you 400 hours as well. Check your ITA account.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

gusruddhl said:


> <snip>
> 
> I was seeking jobs. Then,* I decided to stay at home rather than working outside due to covid-19 situation.*
> 
> <snip>


If you were applying to me I would be giving careful consideration to this.

Just shooting from the hip.


----------



## gusruddhl (May 22, 2020)

joe-nwt said:


> If you were applying to me I would be giving careful consideration to this.
> 
> Just shooting from the hip.


What do you mean? Careful consideration in a good way or bad way? You mean you wouldn't like it?


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm a contractor. Unless I am _forced_ to stay home, I won't. I would select a crew that had a similar mentality.


----------



## gusruddhl (May 22, 2020)

joe-nwt said:


> I'm a contractor. Unless I am _forced_ to stay home, I won't. I would select a crew that had a similar mentality.


Ty for honest opinion. I guess I’m screwed then.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

gusruddhl said:


> Ty for honest opinion. I guess I’m screwed then.


Keep in mind that's just me.


----------



## gusruddhl (May 22, 2020)

joe-nwt said:


> Keep in mind that's just me.


I see.. I will def apply for more than one company, and I hope I would still get enough oppurtunities.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

When you are explaining your time off to potential employers, chose your words carefully if you are asked.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

joe-nwt said:


> When you are explaining your time off to potential employers, chose your words carefully if you are asked.


I think covid is much ado about nothing but I realize that a lot of the world doesn't agree with me. Not hiring someone who otherwise is likely to be a good employee based on how they feel about covid seems like a bad hiring policy.


----------



## gusruddhl (May 22, 2020)

mofos be cray said:


> I think covid is much ado about nothing but I realize that a lot of the world doesn't agree with me. Not hiring someone who otherwise is likely to be a good employee based on how they feel about covid seems like a bad hiring policy.


Maybe it depends on employers as well. I think there will be both types of employers who would give me a shot and who wouldn't agree with me and don't like my excuse. Since there are more than one employer and company out there in my area, I think I would still get opportunities.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

gusruddhl said:


> Ty for honest opinion. I guess I’m screwed then.


@joe-nwt 's remarks are something to think about. I am the same way, you just about have to shoot me to make me stop working. 

But really I would worry about that attitude much more in an older applicant. I don't expect maturity from kids your age.. In my opinion it's an exceedingly rare kid that comes to his first real job with that level of work ethic. (That's why you don't get paid as much; you're not worth as much.) 

Long term - after this pandemic is behind us - I'd *much rather* hire a kid that was a bit scared and cautious, compared to one that said the hell with other people and went to parties and bars and didn't give a damn if they exposed their parents, grandparents, etc. Caution is OK, lazy is not but you may grow out of it, selfish hangs around a lot longer. 

Now if you are one of these kids that's scared of work, but not afraid of bars - well, I don't have much use for you. While I would never wish you any real harm, I hope your two weeks with the bug, you **** your pants three times a day. Is that wrong?


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

mofos be cray said:


> I think covid is much ado about nothing but I realize that a lot of the world doesn't agree with me. Not hiring someone who otherwise is likely to be a good employee based on how they feel about covid seems like a bad hiring policy.


I've thought about this post for a bit before I replied because I wanted my thoughts to come out the right way.

"I was seeking jobs. Then, I decided to stay at home rather than working outside due to covid-19 situation. "

When I read this, right or wrong, it seemed like it wasn't so much the Covid but an easy way out of not wanting to work outside. Now if that's the impression I got as a potential employer, he's fighting an uphill battle. That's why I suggested he choose his words carefully when explaining the gap. Had he said he felt going door to door was not the right thing to do under the circumstances but he still sent out resumes and made phone calls, I would have been much more impressed. I don't think that's a bad hiring policy.

To the OP, employers are not looking for reckless or lazy, as Splatz suggested, but some inkling of enthusiasm and ambition will go along ways to catching an employer's eye. When Covid is behind us you will be competing with all the other applicants, even the one's who didn't want to go outside. Entirely up to you how you want to approach this.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

joe-nwt said:


> I've thought about this post for a bit before I replied because I wanted my thoughts to come out the right way.
> 
> "I was seeking jobs. Then, I decided to stay at home rather than working outside due to covid-19 situation. "
> 
> ...


Interesting, I read it as he was afraid because of covid so he chose not too expose himself to getting what he viewed as serious disease. I think his fear was/is misguided but I know lots of people who are legitimately scared so he's not alone.
As for work ethic I think many companies are just happy to have a warm body because 3/4 of young people won't even show up. Lazy gits.


----------



## gusruddhl (May 22, 2020)

mofos be cray said:


> Interesting, I read it as he was afraid because of covid so he chose not too expose himself to getting what he viewed as serious disease. I think his fear was/is misguided but I know lots of people who are legitimately scared so he's not alone.
> As for work ethic I think many companies are just happy to have a warm body because 3/4 of young people won't even show up. Lazy gits.


I guess if I work hard and show good work ethic, I would be fine when one of employers give me a shot. Pretty sure, I’m not interested in being lazy or trying to lose a kob by that time lul.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Like I said, choose your words carefully. And nose down,ass up at work and you will do fine.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I think staying home for Covid is foolish unless you have underlying conditions, especially if you collected money for staying home. Your parents should have put a boor in your arse.

As for missing a year at an entry-level position, a year from schooling is nothing, I want a strong back, a can-do attitude, able to follow instructions and SHOW UP.

If there are two applicants and one took time off for Covid without underlying conditions and the other applicant was working. I'd hire the second applicant.


----------

